# Thoughts on trailer hooks?



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I am sure this has been discussed a lot here. But whats your view on trailer hooks on spinner baits and buzzbaits?

What situations do you like using them and which situations do you not.

My view is a trailer hook can never hurt unless your fishing near thick cover. Then it tends to snag more. Any other thoughts???


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

If I'm just fishing for fun, I hardly ever use them if I'm only missing a few fish here and there. If EVERYTHING is a short strike, then I'll put one on for a while.

Tournaments: ALWAYS on my spinnerbaits


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> If I'm just fishing for fun, I hardly ever use them if I'm only missing a few fish here and there. If EVERYTHING is a short strike, then I'll put one on for a while.
> 
> Tournaments: ALWAYS on my spinnerbaits


i agree with OSU i dont use em much i do have a few on some buzzbaits..but havent had that big of a problem without em


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I always use one on buzz bait unless i real thick stuff. Not as much with spinnerbait.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I always use a trailer hook, buzzbait or spinnerbait. I have NEVER lost a bait because of it's trailer hook. I put the eye of the trailer hook through the plastic tubing and that keeps it perfectly inline with the rest of the bait.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

IMO its a "must have" on spinnerbaits and buzzbaits!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

use them all the time


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

I rarely use them on spinnerbaits, and ALWAYS use them for buzzbaits. You may get a few more snags, but you'll get more fish.

*BB*


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I won't fish a spinnerbait/buzz bait without one. Tourney or fun fishing, nothing is worse than loosing the fish of a lifetime due to a shortstrike. It may have cost me a few extra spinners, but I've definately landed more fish because of it.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Don't leave home without 'em!


----------

